# PB Muskie - Salt Fork



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Was out at Salt Fork (Cambridge) a couple of weeks ago when the temp was in the low 80's. Just started muskie fishing this year and I'm hooked 

Was trolling in 13' of water with a 10" Jake (2.8 mph) when a 40.5" decided to have a snack. I was fishing by myself and had no way of getting a pic, but had a video camera set up prior to starting fishing that captured the retrieve which lasted over 9 minutes. Here's the edited version. 






I know I did some stuff wrong and I still need a bigger net (big bucks!). The fish was VERY FRISKY compared to the other 5 I've caught this year but they were in deeper water at Alum Creek in Columbus where I usually fish. 

The good news was the fish was released unharmed (should have held it up for the camera though...wasn't thinkin').

Also, later that day, my dad (75 years old) who has never caught a muskie hooked up with an estimated mid-30's on the same 10" jake. It fought hard for a good 30 seconds and I watched him "brace himself for the experience". It fought off the hook and his face was sad . 

A husky awaits him later this year I told him...

PS - thanks to the kind folks at tuffshad.com for the lure. I watched them boat a mid-30s later in the day and they were a real encouragement to my new hobby. I need a husky (42"+ I believe) this year to make it a great one!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It was exciting just hearing the fish thrash in the water off camera. 

*Way to go*!

Very quick releas btw. He'll be good to go for someone elst to catch.


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

What color was the jake?


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments so far. A fun day for sure. The lure was a Jake J10-51 (Northern Pike).


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

:B..._I told my dad that a husky awaits him later this year...._

I'm thrilled to report....at Alum Creek Lake on Monday, October 11, my dad got his HUSKY (46") and first muskie BTW! 

We were trolling in about 15 feet of water north of 36/37 at 2:20 in the afternoon with the same 10" JAKE and BAM...we thought it was a snag, dad grabbed the pole and began the fight. Thought he lost it as it was running towards the boat and then he saw it break water about 100' away. His quote was, "My God, it's a big muskie!".

Attached is a pic of the experience. Watching him reverse age from 75 to 25 while he was fighting it was a real thrill. I guess Husky Muskie fishing reverses all ages...

What a fun year. I got my first 40+" this year, my son (13 years old) got his first (36") and now dad (46"). 

Now I need to get my husky...nice job DAD!


----------

